

Ask HN: What sustainable lifestyle businesses have you seen? - xivzgrev

I&#x27;m getting burned out at my job, and thinking of working toward starting a lifestyle business.<p>Curious what the community has seen: your business, a friend&#x27;s business, a relative&#x27;s business, etc!  How did they choose it? Why do you think it worked well?<p>What I&#x27;ve seen generally falls into three buckets:<p>1) Selling KNOWLEDGE (e.g., ebook&#x2F;blog authors)<p>2) Selling TIME (e.g., freelance programmers or designers, Lyft drivers)<p>3) Selling ONE-OF-A-KIND PRODUCTS (e.g., Etsy)...not sure how easy it is anymore to build an ecommerce business anymore selling items available through other sites without SEO&#x2F;infrastructure matching the bigger players.
======
contextual
I've seen clothing accessories like belts, shoes, wallets and purses (really
cool looking stuff too) made from old tires.

Old tires are the new leather, for those who know how to work with it.

